# Lesson5



## alaskan2 (Nov 28, 2016)

I received 1 thru 4 okay but when I received 5 there was nothing there. Thanks


----------



## mosparky (Nov 29, 2016)

I cheated and just downloaded the PDF version. It's very easy reading as you should know by now, and it conveinently stores in documents folder.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 29, 2016)

alaskan2


I Just emailed it to you.

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## alaskan2 (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks I have really enjoyed each lesson


----------



## kalleybin (Dec 4, 2016)

Is there any link to download this pdf?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 4, 2016)

kalleybin


You will receive them in your email 1 each day for the next 5 days.


----------



## mosparky (Dec 4, 2016)

Been a while since I downloaded it. But on the sign up page there is a print button at the top left of the first paragraph. Click that and you get a message that states when you fillout the newsletter form in the lower right and submit, the e-course will be sent as an attachment in an e-mail.

 I think that's how I did it. Once I opened it, I saved it to my Documents file.


----------



## okcfloyd (Dec 6, 2016)

I tried going to the link to sign up and there is no area to input your email address to receive the course.  Can someone send lessons 1-5?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 6, 2016)

okcfloyd


Go here http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## agnesjaneen (May 8, 2017)

^ thanks for the follow link admin. ive been waiting for that.


----------

